# Contender Frame



## Wiskey_33 (Aug 16, 2012)

Hey folks,

can anyone confirm if this is an "easy open" model Contender? Serial number is 3326xx.

I was told the selector is on top of the hammer for R, S, C.

Wiskey


----------



## HandgunHTR (Aug 16, 2012)

It is.

Notice the pin just above the trigger?  If this was a non-easy open, that pin would be in the front of the frame.

Also, the trigger on a non-easy open is straighter and flatter and the selector is via a slotted screw-head on the "inside" of the hammer, accessible from the back, instead of on top like this one.

Here is a picture of a non-easy open frame for comparison.







You are correct on the selector settings as well, BTW.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Aug 21, 2012)

Been reading over on 68forums and some are under the opinion that the Contender frame isn't ideal for the 6.8 and that the Encore should be utilized due to bolt thrust, pressure, etc.

Anyone share this opinion?

Looking at 12-14" pistols.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Aug 21, 2012)

The 6.8SPC is right at the top of the pressure band that the Contender is capable of handling without frame damage.

If you reload, then then 6.8 will work just fine in an Original Contender as you can load longer and therefore keep the pressures lower.

If you plan on shooting a bunch of factory ammo, then the G2 is your option as it is beefier than the Original Contender frame.  I am not sure that TC made any factory Encore barrels for the Encore, so if you go Encore you may be locked into a custom barrel.

Just my take.


----------



## Win1917 (Aug 29, 2012)

> Anyone share this opinion?



I don't....Contenders have been around since the 60's. With so much wildcatting having been done on their platform over the years they have a pretty good idea of what's ok and what isn't. Since they've been offering factory barrels for a good while now I wouldn't be worried at all about getting one in a 6.8. 

I like Encore handguns but if a round is available in a Contender/G2 I'll go that route every time. I only use an Encore for stuff that can't be used in a Contender.


----------



## rosewood (Dec 17, 2012)

If the Contender can handle a 375 JD Jones, I doubt a piddly 6.8 is going to harm it.   Sure you have higher pressure over a smaller area on the head of the cartridge for the 6.8, but when all of that pressure from a 375 JDJ is pressing the barrel and frame apart with a whole lot more force than a 6.8, I don't see the issue.


----------



## Buckhead (Dec 18, 2012)

I have a TC 23" carbine barrel on a stainless pre G2 frame and have had no problems whatsoever.  You hear about head space/primer issues with the 6.8, but I haven't experienced anything but good shooting.  Mine is a tack driver, sub MOA with factory Hornady ammo.


----------

